# Comment lire les fichiers .bin



## lipef (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, et bonne année a tous.
J'aimerais savoir si il est possible de lire les fichier qui ont une extension.bin.
Sachant que se fichier provient d'un firmware. Normalement on pourrait le lire sous Linux.
Donc avant de virtualiser un système Linux sur mon mac j'aimerais s'avoir si avec un logiciel on pouvait l'éditer. Merci


----------



## tatouille (3 Janvier 2010)

un bin est une archive un peu comme un zip, editer quoi? je pense que c'est une image disk d'un GNU-Linux?, tu peux monter l'image si supporté

hdiutil mount my.bin

mais bon cette question n'a rien a faire ici wrong forum ici  Développement sur Mac par un service apres vente


----------



## lipef (3 Janvier 2010)

Ci cela est le cas, avec quoi puis je le lire ?
Ce fichier avec l'extension .bin permet de mettre a jour le WD TV HD (lecteur multimédia comme un peu apple tv).
J'aimerai voir comment est fait le programme de tel façon a le modifier.
Je sais qu'il est possible de le faire sous Linux, mais avant de virtualiser un système linux comme ibuntu, je voila savoir si un logiciel qui tourne sur mac existait. 
J'espère avoir été suffisamment clair. Merci


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (4 Janvier 2010)

En général sous MacOS l'extension "bin" correspond à une image disque ou une archive, elle est donc lisible soit avec un logiciel de gravure ou d'image disque tel que toast ou de compression/décompression comme Stuffit. Maintenant si cette extention représente un exécutable d'un autre système d'exploitation (sous Linux c'est parfois l'anarchie, tout le monde y va de son .x, .bin ou .exe et j'en passe) à part un éditeur hexadécimal je ne vois pas trop ce qui pourrait t'aider. Faudrait commencer par savoir quel soft à produit ce fichier si ce dernier n'est pas un exécutable.   

Par contre ce n'est pas vraiment du dev, sauf avec l'éditeur hexa qui peut s'apparenter à du debug à l'arrache


----------



## Al_Copett (16 Janvier 2010)

A mon humble avis et sans être certain !!
Ce fichier .bin pourrait tout simplement est l'image du contenu de la mémoire, type flash, qui contient le programme (firmeware) d'un système embarqué.
Cette mémoire peut-être partagée en 2 parties, une première accessible dans des conditions bien précises et qui contient un loader qui aurait pour tâche de charger et de programmer la deuxième avec le contenu du fichier .bin. Après un reset du système, c'est la deuxième partie qui est accessible par le processeur pour que celui-ci puisse exécuter le firmeware.
A mon avis, il faut connaître le type de processeur et avoir le désassembleur idoine.


----------

